# Free wood carving and pyro patterns



## LSIrish

It's snowing here in Mount Airy, Maryland. We already have 2" and it is suppose to snow for the rest of the day. So, it's time to break out the hobbies and craft supplies and have a little fun. So, as it might be snowing at your house too, we have posted some of our favorite holiday projects at LSIrish.com.

NEW! Christmas - Holiday Card Snowmen Pyrography
Make your own Christmas cards with this quick and easy Snowmen wood burning project which uses colored pencils.

Scroll Saw Layer Santa Claus
Try your hand at a layered scroll saw cutting with this classic fun Santa Claus pattern.

Country Snowman and Santa Wood Carving
If you enjoy wood carving this free online project has two free patterns - one snowman and one Santa Claus.

And, just for extra fun here is a free printable Old World Saint Nicholas - pattern and drawing - for your wood carving, wood burning, or scroll saw work. Click on any image on this blog for a larger, full sized pattern or photo. This free pattern is on my blog home page at LSIrish.com.


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks, Susan. I love your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PaulDoug

Thank you, you are very generous. I really enjoy your blog pages and have saved several patterns to try out.


----------



## LSIrish

Charles and Chuck! Thanks for the very nice words. Your thank you's always make it worth it.


----------

